# seat covers



## dr68 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just had my 3rd set of bucket seat covers installed in 2 months the dielectric pleating is coming apart again when I called pui they asked what I was doing wrong.Now my rear seat is 43 years old and looks great.Any one use legendary seat covers let me know will definetly not use pui any more.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have seen both....Legendary is the way to go.


----------



## dr68 (Jul 26, 2011)

ya thats what I here wish I wasnt so cheap at the time I ordered the pui covers.They would have been a good deal if I didnt have to do it 3 times now,lesson learned


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Dr68, I think Legendary is having a sale on their upholstery products in November.....check it out! E


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Legendary is the only choice for correct appearing, high quality covers. The PUI covers I've seen do not even resemble the original upholstery...no dimension, no depth...no pleats you can feel....it looks like the pattern was drawn on. I've seen many GTO's for sale that have been restored, and the first thing I think when I see the seat covers is "I'd have to get _those_ redone....."


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree PUI is supposed to be coming out with new tooling. Personally, I'd stick with Legendary....


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

actually used the PUI 65' covers with the arrow head and diagonal pleating as price was a concern and i got them on sale. I am assuming they had the new dies because mine are sharp and crisp and with a good amount of dimension on the rolls stretched them myself and all were a good fit to original pads and have had no issues with seams separating yet....was worried because i had heard the legendary was heads above, all in all happy with the PUI though


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I bought the legendary. Don't have them installed yet but look to be good quality. Of course I got the legendary due to information found on this site.


----------

